# The longest trip I have ever taken!!! £141 😎



## perseuskasa

Becuse I’m preparing my documents for my PCO renewal, yesterday I couldn’t manage to have a proper full shift. So around 9pm after a long wait for a medical check up I was questioning should I go on line should I go home. At the time I was at the Heathrow area thinking to try my chance and get a nice long trip but then I saw that there are 125 Uber X cars in the waiting area, so I gave up. After seeing that I decided to maybe either go and eat from the Mac Donald’s or go in town and make at least £50 to pay off the the car rent for the day. As I was passing by the waiting area at Heathrow and seeing all the parked cars on my way to Mac Donald’s just before I turned off I received a request for £141 a minute away from me ( a minute away from the Mac Donald’s ) . At first I couldn’t believe my eyes 👀 so I thought is for £14.10p 😂. So I quickly accepted it. The trip was for 2:37min/138miles with drop off at Cardiff. It was a nice guy from USA that was refused to fly due to the wrong “Kovud” test so he randomly chose to go and see an old friend 😂. That day I made £167 with only two trips. So the lesson is : You never know when a unhealthy Mac Donald’s journey might turn up to something positive …well I end up eating KFC at Cardiff 😂
HAPPY DRIVING EVERYONE !!!


----------



## Shane Sheikh

You also did over 250 miles and only made 141. Doing 250 miles just within London will make you over £300


----------



## perseuskasa

Shane Sheikh said:


> You also did over 250 miles and only made 141. Doing 250 miles just within London will make you over £300


Ok Karen


----------



## Disgusted Driver

perseuskasa said:


> Ok Karen


How is that being a Karen when they simply pointed out you drove a lot of dead miles. What does it cost you to operate your vehicle per mile? You made a lot less than you think you did. Got the point Ken?


----------



## kingcorey321

You had to dead head home . 
270 miles minus fuel.minus what 40 in yor country ? 50 
that trip paid you 90 to 110 . so that is about 20 an hour . Is that good for you ? 
I know you would of made a lot more accepting trips about 20 minutes long 
No tip on that trip


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home

This is a perfect example of the exact drivers Uber wants and unfortunately like OP, 99% of drivers are like him. Happy & excited about the “money now” and not thinking about current expenses or future costs for that 1 ride or years of rides


----------



## perseuskasa

Disgusted Driver said:


> How is that being a Karen when they simply pointed out you drove a lot of dead miles. What does it cost you to operate your vehicle per mile? You made a lot less than you think you did. Got the point Ken?


Let me explain Karen number 2, I’ve been doing this job for over five years and neither you or your friend Karen should enlighten me about the gains and lost of the current trip we talk about. The car is on rent with unlimited mileage with 75mpg. Also I had the chance to visit Cardiff and Bristol. I had an amazing day in Bristol sooo. There are different ways to how you can benefit from different journeys. I clearly enjoyed doing this job and this is the main point. Regards-Ken 😂


----------



## perseuskasa

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> This is a perfect example of the exact drivers Uber wants and unfortunately like OP, 99% of drivers are like him. Happy & excited about the “money now” and not thinking about current expenses or future costs for that 1 ride or years of rides


No joke mate but don’t think you are the smartest person in here. I do this job because I enjoy it and this is not the only way I make money. Have a look at one of my portfolios, The other day I draw £3000 profit that I made for ten days by investing in crypto and my profit continues to grow. Also let me tell you that I managed to safe £20 000 of hard for the last five months working with UBER and Bolt, can you compare that to the 99% of drivers you mentioned???
Every driver have different reasoning and people like you hate hard working folks 😂😛


----------



## perseuskasa

kingcorey321 said:


> You had to dead head home .
> 270 miles minus fuel.minus what 40 in yor country ? 50
> that trip paid you 90 to 110 . so that is about 20 an hour . Is that good for you ?
> I know you would of made a lot more accepting trips about 20 minutes long
> No tip on that trip


The money you see is the full balances payed to me is not the full trip balance. The gas cost was £25. I’m happy


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home

perseuskasa said:


> No joke mate but don’t think you are the smartest person in here. I do this job because I enjoy it and this is not the only way I make money. Have a look at one of my portfolios, The other day I draw £3000 profit that I made for ten days by investing in crypto and my profit continues to grow. Also let me tell you that I managed to safe £20 000 of hard for the last five months working with UBER and Bolt, can you compare that to the 99% of drivers you mentioned???
> Every driver have different reasoning and people like you hate hard working folks 😂😛


So you took what I said to heart that badly and you post what seems to be your crypto portfolio or savings of some kind I’m not sure. This proves further that there’s a bunch of weirdos on here - or on the internet in general


----------



## perseuskasa

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> So you took what I said to heart that badly and you post what seems to be your crypto portfolio or savings of some kind I’m not sure. This proves further that there’s a bunch of weirdos on here - or on the internet in general


Whatever


----------



## Disgusted Driver

perseuskasa said:


> Whatever


Exactly, you came here to brag and we aren't impressed.


----------



## perseuskasa

You are just jealous and hater. Feel sorry for you.


----------



## New2This

UMMMMMMMMMM OK 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jimmy44

perseuskasa said:


> Becuse I’m preparing my documents for my PCO renewal, yesterday I couldn’t manage to have a proper full shift. So around 9pm after a long wait for a medical check up I was questioning should I go on line should I go home. At the time I was at the Heathrow area thinking to try my chance and get a nice long trip but then I saw that there are 125 Uber X cars in the waiting area, so I gave up. After seeing that I decided to maybe either go and eat from the Mac Donald’s or go in town and make at least £50 to pay off the the car rent for the day. As I was passing by the waiting area at Heathrow and seeing all the parked cars on my way to Mac Donald’s just before I turned off I received a request for £141 a minute away from me ( a minute away from the Mac Donald’s ) . At first I couldn’t believe my eyes 👀 so I thought is for £14.10p 😂. So I quickly accepted it. The trip was for 2:37min/138miles with drop off at Cardiff. It was a nice guy from USA that was refused to fly due to the wrong “Kovud” test so he randomly chose to go and see an old friend 😂. That day I made £167 with only two trips. So the lesson is : You never know when a unhealthy Mac Donald’s journey might turn up to something positive …well I end up eating KFC at Cardiff 😂
> HAPPY DRIVING EVERYONE !!!


Congratulations I envy your enthusiasm !!!
Don't let the hater's bother you.
Every trip and everyday is a learning experience.
As long as your happy that's all that matters.


----------



## DaftLad

perseuskasa said:


> Becuse I’m preparing my documents for my PCO renewal, yesterday I couldn’t manage to have a proper full shift. So around 9pm after a long wait for a medical check up I was questioning should I go on line should I go home. At the time I was at the Heathrow area thinking to try my chance and get a nice long trip but then I saw that there are 125 Uber X cars in the waiting area, so I gave up. After seeing that I decided to maybe either go and eat from the Mac Donald’s or go in town and make at least £50 to pay off the the car rent for the day. As I was passing by the waiting area at Heathrow and seeing all the parked cars on my way to Mac Donald’s just before I turned off I received a request for £141 a minute away from me ( a minute away from the Mac Donald’s ) . At first I couldn’t believe my eyes 👀 so I thought is for £14.10p 😂. So I quickly accepted it. The trip was for 2:37min/138miles with drop off at Cardiff. It was a nice guy from USA that was refused to fly due to the wrong “Kovud” test so he randomly chose to go and see an old friend 😂. That day I made £167 with only two trips. So the lesson is : You never know when a unhealthy Mac Donald’s journey might turn up to something positive …well I end up eating KFC at Cardiff 😂
> HAPPY DRIVING EVERYONE !!!



No need to write an Emily Bronte novel to make your point.


----------



## perseuskasa

DaftLad said:


> No need to write an Emily Bronte novel to make your point.


I’ve checked some of your other replays and comments and I didn’t have to reed as much as when I was reading Emily Bronte Novel, to conclude that you are a Negative, Toxic online Troll 


DaftLad said:


> No need to write an Emily Bronte novel to make your point.


I’ve checked some of your other replays and comments and I didn’t have to reed as much as when I read Emily Bronte Novel, to conclude that you are a Negative, Toxic online Troll


----------

